# Grubhub: 3 changes for the better!



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

This weekend I noticed 3 improvements on Grubhub. Since these things tend to be market specific your market may have already had this or you might be getting this too.

1) In the earlier days of food delivery, UE, DD, and GH allowed you to "arrive" at a pick up even if the GPS didn't show you were at the location. Due to fraud, this was slowly taken away. Occasionally, the restaurant address or location is incorrect in reality vs the GPS. Sometimes it is off by a mile or two which leads to the situation were you can't mark your status as "arrived" causing problems and consuming time. This weekend, I noticed we can now override the GPS again. I arrived at a restaurant and couldn't mark "arrived" because the GPS location was off. Because the offer paid well instead of canceling, when I swiped "there's a problem", "can't mark arrived", it let me choose "location not accurate" and then confirm I'm at the restaurant! Nice, quick and easy fix. Thank You!

2) Grubhub never paid the driver if you arrived at a restaurant and the order was canceled. Saturday I got a $19 offer at a Wendy's. I'll take fast food at $19!!! After accepting I saw the order was extremely late. When I went in to get the order the manager told me she cancelled it. Forced to call support, I was pissed I was going to waste 20 minutes on hold why they called the Wendy's to verify it. After verifying it was canceled the rep told me she was authorized to PAY ME THE OFFER VALUE! I was shocked. I got the full $19. Thank You! Was that a Unicorn or a change in policy?

3) In. my market the hourly guarantee was upped to $20 per hour! I don't care about guarantees because I always do much better than the guarantee. The catch is that you have to have a 100% acceptance rate which is often impossible to do in a large geography territory.

Pleasant surprise for a change!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> This weekend I noticed 3 improvements on Grubhub. Since these things tend to be market specific your market may have already had this or you might be getting this too.
> 
> 1) In the earlier days of food delivery, UE, DD, and GH allowed you to "arrive" at a pick up even if the GPS didn't show you were at the location. Due to fraud, this was slowly taken away. Occasionally, the restaurant address or location is incorrect in reality vs the GPS. Sometimes it is off by a mile or two which leads to the situation were you can't mark your status as "arrived" causing problems and consuming time. This weekend, I noticed we can now override the GPS again. I arrived at a restaurant and couldn't mark "arrived" because the GPS location was off. Because the offer paid well instead of canceling, when I swiped "there's a problem", "can't mark arrived", it let me choose "location not accurate" and then confirm I'm at the restaurant! Nice, quick and easy fix. Thank You!
> 
> ...


1. Somethimes it lets me mark arrived anyway, sometimes it says continue with the delivery and take care of it later. The last few times,, the map appears to be catching up and after a couple of tries, it lets you click arrive without all the hassle.
2. Yesterday I got an order, went to the pancake place, then all of a sudden the app chimed order cancelled. I looked in the earnings, $3.
3. I read in another forum, someone said that he uninstalled and reinstalled the GH app, and it is now showing miles like DD. I have not done this, cannot verify.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm new on GH, I was confused already.

First, they said bank wrote them about my bank account info is not accurate after 4 or 5 direct deposits went thru w/o any issues. I was threatened with account disabling in 24~72 hours. I called the bank, they said they have no idea they have written to GH on my bank account. So, I don't know what to do or who to believe.

Then, A-1003 error when tried to login. stating account disabled or not found.

Check email, there was one mentioning unusual amount of cancellation.

Don't know exactly what cancellation(s) the email referred to. but I recall seeing order disappeared from task list when I arrived at store location, the sandwitch shop was closed and boarded up, no lights in the dark. Also, received order from new store not open for biz yet.

Then, the last day before account login was disabled, Care agent cancelled one order due to burger shop had no chicken but old regular beef burger, another taco place asked to cancell all delivery orders as kitchen out of food. The last cancellation I requested but changed mind to stay to see how long it actually takes to pick up at Mcfastfood joint after midnight with long line at drivethru, 70 plus minutes from arrival to confirming picking up.

Now, I'm totally lost at GURB on the day JustEat Takeaway took over GH.

Wondering how long will I receive an investigation result/report and resolution while trying to make sense what happened to the GRUB stock price. From $60+ before June 15, now traded with same symbol but with Just Eat Takeaway ADR underlying at $17+.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> 1. Somethimes it lets me mark arrived anyway, sometimes it says continue with the delivery and take care of it later. The last few times,, the map appears to be catching up and after a couple of tries, it lets you click arrive without all the hassle.
> 2. Yesterday I got an order, went to the pancake place, then all of a sudden the app chimed order cancelled. I looked in the earnings, $3.
> 3. I read in another forum, someone said that he uninstalled and reinstalled the GH app, and it is now showing miles like DD. I have not done this, cannot verify.


I'm not working tonight but I will definitely try that tomorrow night! You should try it tonight and let us know.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I'm not working tonight but I will definitely try that tomorrow night! You should try it tonight and let us know.


Am reinstalling now. I will be going out later. Probably wishful thinking that they would have the miles, but whatever....

Here is the post


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I had #2 happened today, got compensated only $1 out of $10.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

It used to 15 an hour guarantee its now 12. In my location. And gh still wont pay me if the store is closed . Unless you call fight with them. I had a good offer today 14 bucks donut bagel place .
Well all out of bagels and donuts . They did have the coffee. Well i delivered a single coffee . I called Gh told them sold out im delivering only the coffee refund everything else ! Lol that diner had to be upset .


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

rideshareapphero said:


> I had #2 happened today, got compensated only $1 out of $10.


I had a closed restaurant cancellation last night due to parking lot repaving and got zilch. $13 delivery.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I'm not working tonight but I will definitely try that tomorrow night! You should try it tonight and let us know.


I went out last night, totally but totally dead, got one order that was cancelled, did not see any miles on it. Went home.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> I went out last night, totally but totally dead, got one order that was cancelled, did not see any miles on it. Went home.


I'm trying tonight, deleted the app and re downloaded it so we will see if it changed in my market.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Were you on block or off block?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Were you on block or off block?


Off block. For some reason, I can't get any available times on Mondays and Tuesdays lately. Of course, I can't schedule till Saturdays due to my 29%


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Does anyone have this new reject menu? I will check to see tonight.








Lookee here!!! From another forum!!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> I can't schedule till Saturdays due to my 29%


Yea, me either.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Yea, me either.


BTW, I just got a GH app update from Play Store.
Am going out off block in an hour.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

GH makes absolutely no sense where I'm at. I don't get many orders on GH but some days I'll get a bunch of $13-$15 offers , customers tipped usually $3-$4 but GH adds on a $5 bonus pay. The orders aren't sitting around either. I've noticed zero difference in the number of offers being scheduled or just signing on. Sometimes they'll send me offers that were literally just placed by the customer, some I accept if it makes sense depending where I'm going on Uber. Once I accepted a "you'll only need to pay order" get to the restaurant "you'll need to pay first and then we'll start making the food" the place is never on time with Uber orders def wasn't going to pay and sit there for 60-90 minutes during rush for $29. Called support , to cancel , I already marked arrived , agent was trying to tell me to pay with my card anyway and then he would remove the order , I refused, he finally removed it and I get zilch.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> GH makes absolutely no sense where I'm at. I don't get many orders on GH but some days I'll get a bunch of $13-$15 offers , customers tipped usually $3-$4 but GH adds on a $5 bonus pay. The orders aren't sitting around either. I've noticed zero difference in the number of offers being scheduled or just signing on. Sometimes they'll send me offers that were literally just placed by the customer, some I accept if it makes sense depending where I'm going on Uber. Once I accepted a "you'll only need to pay order" get to the restaurant "you'll need to pay first and then we'll start making the food" the place is never on time with Uber orders def wasn't going to pay and sit there for 60-90 minutes during rush for $29. Called support , to cancel , I already marked arrived , agent was trying to tell me to pay with my card anyway and then he would remove the order , I refused, he finally removed it and I get zilch.


Same thing where I live, those orders with the bonus don't make sense but I take them any day, those orders when the customer just placed the order normally I cancel them cause when I see the items sometimes you pretty much get an idea how long certain dishes take to cook.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Does anyone have this new reject menu? I will check to see tonight.
> View attachment 601590
> 
> Lookee here!!! From another forum!!
> View attachment 601592


So I had the new reject menu, but not the mileage!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> I've noticed zero difference in the number of offers being scheduled or just signing on.


It all depends on how many drivers are on block in the location you want to drive. If they have enough you will definitely get “ghosted” off block.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Seamus said:


> So I had the new reject menu, but not the mileage!


I did the uninstall and reinstall and didn't get squat.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

rideshareapphero said:


> I did the uninstall and reinstall and didn't get squat.


Roll outs are definitely market dependent. I want the mileage! The new reject menu means nothing.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Roll outs are definitely market dependent. I want the mileage! The new reject menu means nothing.


Assuming that the offer rates stay where they are, displaying the mileage would be huge. That would put them on top in my eyes.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Assuming that the offer rates stay where they are, displaying the mileage would be huge. That would put them on top in my eyes.


I take that back. They are still the absolute worst at sending you in to pick up as soon as the customer places the order.
Sometimes I wonder if they'll start sending us to pick ups in anticipation of an order.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> I take that back. They are still the absolute worst at sending you in to pick up as soon as the customer places the order.
> Sometimes I wonder if they'll start sending us to pick ups in anticipation of an order.


But, you have to look at the pick up time. That is the time the order is supposed to be ready. Can be a factor in cancelling orders you accepted, If you are right next to a restaurant when you get the offer then the pick up time could be twenty minutes later.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> But, you have to look at the pick up time. That is the time the order is supposed to be ready. Can be a factor in cancelling orders you accepted, If you are right next to a restaurant when you get the offer then the pick up time could be twenty minutes later.


If the pickup time was visible prior to acceptance, that would solve many problems.
How about I've seen pickup times over an hour later. At least the polite support girl unassigned me withour penalty. She agreed that it was not fair.
How about I have honest to God seen (I know this was a glitch) order placed time one hour later.
The point is that the pick up/ready time should not have to be a cancellation reason all the time.
In the past, they have sent out emails acknowledging this issue, and that they have fixed it.
They only made it worse.
A nice enhancement to the app would be if an order was ready for pickup, it says so in the offer prior to acceptance.
I may even go to restaurants that are on my DO NOT GO list if an order is ready. Of course that assumes the restaurants are honest about hitting the ready for pickup button.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Seamus said:


> But, you have to look at the pick up time. That is the time the order is supposed to be ready. Can be a factor in cancelling orders you accepted, If you are right next to a restaurant when you get the offer then the pick up time could be twenty minutes later.


Because I run DD and GH at the same time, if I accept a GH order and I have to wait around for 20 minutes because I was in the restaurants lot when I accepted the order, I'll continue checking DD orders. If I get one that will pay more than the GH order that I'm waiting on, I'll cancel the GH offer.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> In. my market the hourly guarantee was upped to $20 per hour! I don't care about guarantees because I always do much better than the guarantee. The catch is that you have to have a 100% acceptance rate which is often impossible to do in a large geography territory.


I do not care about the hourly guarantee. It has been years since I ran a block with GrubHub. The issue in my market is if you run a block you get all the BS orders no one wants and they send you to New Jack City where Wesley Snipes and his friends love to keep you waiting with their meet at door requests and are eager to report you for discrimination just for saying hello.

In addition, the hourly guarantee allow GH to control you more. If you stop working blocks but go on an reject binge because they send you crappy orders, it will affect you more for fraud or deactivation or even allowing to be on a block. No thanks.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

The Jax said:


> In addition, the hourly guarantee allow GH to control you more. If you stop working blocks but go on an reject binge because they send you crappy orders, it will affect you more for fraud or deactivation or even allowing to be on a block. No thanks.


This isn't true. I have always scheduled blocks and there are sometimes where I didn't accept one order at all the entire 7 days that week and have never been threatened with deactivation or had my scheduling access revoked. I turn down so many offers every day that I never get GH contribution and I schedule from 7am-midnight 7 days.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Hexonxonx said:


> This isn't true. I have always scheduled blocks and there are sometimes where I didn't accept one order at all the entire 7 days that week and have never been threatened with deactivation or had my scheduling access revoked. I turn down so many offers every day that I never get GH contribution and I schedule from 7am-midnight 7 days.


Well we can agree to disagree.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

The Jax said:


> Well we can agree to disagree.


Well the main thing is each market is different. I also don't care about the guarantee as I multi app and just take the best of each. My Market flipped though with the amount of drivers on the GH app. I used to never schedule blocks and used to still get plenty of offers. Now it's reversed. If I don't schedule a block I get ghosted except for a few lousy offers no one wants. For me to now get decent offers I now have to be on a block. My acceptance rate is below 30% and I cancel orders if I mistakenly took one that's too far and have never heard anything bad from GH. Each market really is different.


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

Seamus said:


> This weekend I noticed 3 improvements on Grubhub. Since these things tend to be market specific your market may have already had this or you might be getting this too.
> 
> 1) In the earlier days of food delivery, UE, DD, and GH allowed you to "arrive" at a pick up even if the GPS didn't show you were at the location. Due to fraud, this was slowly taken away. Occasionally, the restaurant address or location is incorrect in reality vs the GPS. Sometimes it is off by a mile or two which leads to the situation were you can't mark your status as "arrived" causing problems and consuming time. This weekend, I noticed we can now override the GPS again. I arrived at a restaurant and couldn't mark "arrived" because the GPS location was off. Because the offer paid well instead of canceling, when I swiped "there's a problem", "can't mark arrived", it let me choose "location not accurate" and then confirm I'm at the restaurant! Nice, quick and easy fix. Thank You!
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing the information. I have been driving DD for the past few months, and GH has given me very small orders, often 15 miles to the driver 8 dollars and 9 dollars. Or 6.5 dollars for 3 to 4 miles and 7.5 dollars. I have never chosen GH's timetable blok, and since then I have never seen an order of 15 US dollars and 20 US dollars. I don't know why. Before there was no minimum income guarantee of $20 per hour, that is, in 2020, I would usually be given an order with a high unit price every day. By 2021, I will never see such an order again.


----------

